# J-tune Meet Jan 14th....



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.jtuned.com/meet.aspx

Anyone here going ??


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

guess not..lol


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

:showpics: 
I wanted to go but I had to be in San Berdoo with my GF at 1:30 and going from Irvine to L.A. to S.B. to Murrieta would have sucked... plus we didn't get to bed 'til about 4:00am on Fri. So how was it?
:showpics:


----------

